#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Gevraaaaagd

## eerstehulp

HALLO ALLEMAAL,

IK BEN SAMEN MET EEN AANTAL LEERLINGEN BEGONNEN AAN EEN PROJECT DAT HEET: SAMEN VOOR EEN BETERE WERELD.
WE GAAN IN MEI OP EEN STUDIEREIS NAAR MAROKKO.
HIERVOOR ZIJN OPZOEK NAAR KINDERKLEDING VANAF DE LEEFTIJD 0 T/M 25. WE GAAN KROTTENWIJKEN BEZOEKEN, WEESHUIZEN EN SCHOLEN.
ALLES IS WELKOM, KLEDING, SPEELGOED EN SCHOOLSPULLEN!!!

IN MAROKKO ZIJN JONGEREN DIE OP STRAAT ZIJN GEZET DOOR HUN OUDERS OF WEES ZIJN EN HET MET WEINIG MOETEN DOEN, HELAAS REALISEREN WIJ ONS NIET ALTIJD HOE GOED WIJ HET HIER HEBBEN EN DAT ER AAN DE ANDERE KANT VAN DE WERELD KINDEREN ZIJN DIE HET MET WEINIG OF NIETS MOETEN DOEN.
DAAROM BEN IK DIT PROJECT GESTART OM DE JONGEREN VAN NEDERLAND KENNIS TE LATEN MAKEN MET DE JONGEREN VAN MAROKKO EN OM ZE ER VAN TE OVERTUIGEN DAT ALLE HULP DIE IEMAND BIED MEER DAN WELKOM IS BIJ DE KINDEREN IN ONS LAND!! AUB WANNEER JE DENKT ; IK HEB NOG KLEREN OF SPEELGOED OP ZOLDER DIE ER TOCH MAAR STAAN EN NIET WORDT GEBRUIKT REAGEER DAN EN WIJ KOMEN DIT BIJ JE OPHALEN.................................ONZE DANK EN DIE VAN DE KINDEREN IN MAROKKO IS GROOT!!!

SALAAM.

----------


## liefste

Ik zal je zeker op de hoogte houden...


Ik ben van Rotterdam... ik weet niet of dat je helemaal hier kunt komen..

----------

